# I knew we were special



## David43515 (Oct 24, 2010)

http://www.theonion.com/articles/am...ndearing-in-some,18277/?utm_source=recentnews


[Although the study documented numerous cases of adult Americans throwing tantrums, wasting valuable resources, taking their clothing off at live music or sporting events, and littering, researchers said they have determined conclusively that these habits in fact actually add to the people's charm.
"They do this other thing in public sometimes where they'll keep shouting the same stuff over and over again for no reason whatsoever," Dixon said. "And it's really fascinating, because according to our findings, not a single one of them even knows what it is they're shouting. They just like the sound of their own voice, I guess."
Added Dixon, with a chuckle, "The goofy bastards."]


----------

